# James Herbert



## 2cateyes (Apr 9, 2005)

I remember hearing somewhere that he writes great horror stories or just good stories in general.  Is there any one book in particular written by him that's worth reading?  Or a few books?


----------



## Hodge (Apr 9, 2005)

Nevermind—wrong Herbert.


----------



## Manx (Apr 10, 2005)

James Herbert - Read 'The Fog'. It's probably the best and most well known. I think it was also made into a film, though I could be wrong on that. Also, 'Fluke' is good.


----------



## MetalDog (Apr 15, 2005)

Fluke, The Rats and The Survivor are my favourites from him.

I read an awful lot of James Herbert in my early teens, very in your face slasher style for the most part. A jolly good gory time, I remember him very fondly (although my mother would have had a fit if she had known the extent of the sex and death I was reading).

Having said that, Fluke isn't horror at all and The Survivor is quite sedate compared to the mad mayhem in a lot of his early works.


----------



## 2cateyes (Apr 15, 2005)

I've heard that Once is good, what kind of reviews would you give it?


----------

